# Reovery times



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

How many times a week can you train natural?

Ive got to admit any more than three times a week is too much for me.

I do my full body over two workouts and mainly have two days off between workouts.

I also usually have a week off every six-8weeks.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

same here 3 times a week is plenty upto 60-70 minutes a session of hard, tough training. It can really take it out of you


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Bashman said:


> Change your split, dedicate a day to every muscle group.
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


same. but sat/sun rest. 45mins- 1hr each day


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Bashman said:


> Change your split, dedicate a day to every muscle group.
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


That would just put me into a permanent state of overtraining.

I work shifts as well that takes it out of ou as well.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Bashman said:


> I did this on 10 hr shifts where I am on my feet all day, pushing, pulling, lifting etc... At the same time I was eating 5000kcal+. I think if you're in a calorie surplus and grabbing enough sleep, you wont become overtrained.


You must have better recovery than me bashman,i could train more when i was younger but it just kills me nowadays i can feel it coming on,then i take a week off.

Im eating a fair bit of food but even when i was on about 300 grams plus of protein a day a few years back i had to watch for signs of overtraining.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

vary trainin intensities each workout nd do active recovery sesions at least 2 times per week.pointless goin for it on every tranin session.i train 5-6 days per week for 4-5 week stints then ease off for 1-2 weks befor peakin at week 8


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Ive done a couple of cycles years ago but decided it wasnt for me,not looked into peptides either.

Im 47 now bashman,missed my time slot to be massive!,still trying to build a bit and get my weights up but not gonna do anything crazy


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

As I'm getting on a bit (42) I always listen to my body so if I need an extra day rest I take it but my usual routines is...

Tues - Shoulders / Abs

Thurs - Chest / Back

Sat - Arms / Abs (I like leaving arms to Saturday as that's one of my favourite body parts to exercise and I have more time at weekends)

Sun - Legs / Abs ( I always do legs knowing I have at least a day off afterwards and also gives my top half a bigger rest after doing arms)

Each day I do 20mins warm up on the Elliptical trainer then 30 minutes after weights. Although again I adjust depending on what my body is telling me. Sometimes I do 10 mins warm up and some weeks I finish with 20mins HIIT.

I keep to the body parts per day but I vary the routine. sometimes I do 5x5 sometimes 3x10.

I've also recently taken 2 weeks holiday which had a real positive effect on my training when I got back into it. So I'm thinking of scheduling in a week off every now and then.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Having a week off was something i would never do when i was younger,now i do it regular.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

old thread i know but.

i train 3 on 1 off, natty, eating 3400 calories a day, do 2 weeks like this, then diet for 2 weeks and go 4 times a week while dieting, each session 45-1hr long all weights.

normal 3 0n 1 off regime:

1,chest/bi/tri

2,back/abs

3,legs/shoulders

4,rest

then when i diet its,

monday rest

tuesday: chest/abs/bi/tri

wednsday: back/shoulder/legs

thurs/fri: off

sat and sunday repeat tuesday/weds

always slightly aching but the muscle is never aching that i am working out. if i do find it aches i take it easy during the session on that area allowing the next session to be more intense again.


----------



## JoeShmoe (Nov 7, 2007)

I do a 3 day split too. Mon/Weds/Fri. Tues i play 5 a side, Sat i go cycling and Sun a 10k run. Thurs is my day off. Balance of weights and cardio is where its at for me

If im home and bored i'll do 4 * 25 push ups (slow), dumbbell curls etc

Week off every 8-10 weeks. Week off for me is great, last one i had when i came back i was up 5-10kg on a lot of lifts


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

I am natty and I have recently changed to

chest/back

shoulders/legs

arms/abs

I eat well and I have an active job. Each body part has three exercises and 4 sets of each exercise.

It works out at a 5 or 6 day program and I then take two days off.

I am a 40 something where in my early days( late 70's and early 80's) over training was bit of a myth.

So long as you have a rest and don't eat ****e you cant go far wrong.

It seems that there is a creeping fear now that you may have to break into a sweat to get results. Well you do.


----------

